# Budwing Birth



## padkison (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## robo mantis (May 8, 2007)

are they black now?


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

Couple of budwing shots


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 16, 2007)

cool, that is a female in the last one yen?


----------



## robo mantis (May 16, 2007)

Yes the males a like a pencil in that species the females adbomin looks like a bowl. Thats how i see it.


----------



## Jenn (May 16, 2007)

All the pictures are great. I love to see the little ones being hatched out.


----------

